

Google classifies the "Reddit is Fun" app as porn, yanks it from Google Play - Terretta
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/03/19/reddit-is-fun-gets-banned-from-the-google-play-store-for-sexually-explicit-material-reddit-users-in-an-uproar/

======
nailer
Conversely, is Google Images porn? I suspect Google would respond along the
lines of 'no, though it can be used to find a variety of material including
adult material'. Much like the Reddit app.

